# Are you religious and what is your type?



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

<----anti-theist, atheist, discordian, satanist...


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> so basically, you believe in God but you don't like the whole church structure/strict traditions thing? same here. I'd say you're closest to a deist if that's the case


Pretty much.


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

I noticed there is no ISFJ option....

I am an Agnostic and I believe there is no heaven, no hell, no devil, or God/Jesus. 
Karma? -Yes
Aliens? -Yes
Ghosts? -Yes
Mythical creatures? -Yes ...Thought id throw that in there as well.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Aenima__ said:


> I noticed there is no ISFJ option....
> 
> I am an Agnostic and I believe there is no heaven, no hell, no devil, or God/Jesus.
> Karma? -Yes
> ...


I believe in aliens too. But mythical creatures...like centaurs?


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Staffan said:


> Just thought I'd sample a few types on their religious views. The options are "Deist" - you believe in God and think there is knowledge confirming God's existence. "Agnostic believer" meaning you believe but you don't think there is any knowledge or proof in the matter. "Agnostic disbeliever" same as the previous but you don't believe it. "Atheist" meaning you believe that there is knowledge disproving God's existence (or any other entities of that sort).


Okay I'm sorry, but that doesn't make any sense. The point of being agnostic is you don't believe OR disbelieve. The whole religion of being agnostic revolves around the fact that you believe there is no proof to show whether God is real or not, so it doesn't make any sense that you're saying agnostic disbeliever or agnostic believer.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

INTP.

I believe in Allah and His Messenger Mohammad(pbuh) and all Messengers that came before him(pbuh).


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

Staffan said:


> I believe in aliens too. But mythical creatures...like centaurs?


lol Nooo... Like,giant squids and big foot. Ever watch Destination Truth with Josh Gates?


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> Okay I'm sorry, but that doesn't make any sense. The point of being agnostic is you don't believe OR disbelieve. The whole religion of being agnostic revolves around the fact that you believe there is no proof to show whether God is real or not, so it doesn't make any sense that you're saying agnostic disbeliever or agnostic believer.


But believing there is no proof doesn't exclude the religious belief or disbelief. There is no conclusive evidence that OJ Simpson killed his ex but you can still believe or not believe that he did so.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Aenima__ said:


> lol Nooo... Like,giant squids and big foot. Ever watch Destination Truth with Josh Gates?


No, but I'll check it out. I've read about how the giant squid has gone from mythical to real which is kind of funny. That's probably when the skeptics started to deny global warming instead : )


----------



## Missolitude (Sep 21, 2012)

Agnostic Believer and INTJ.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Staffan said:


> Just thought I'd sample a few types on their religious views. The options are "Deist" - you believe in God and think there is knowledge confirming God's existence. "Agnostic believer" meaning you believe but you don't think there is any knowledge or proof in the matter. "Agnostic disbeliever" same as the previous but you don't believe it. "Atheist" meaning you believe that there is knowledge disproving God's existence (or any other entities of that sort).


Atheist does not mean that we think there is proof against god. *It simply means we don't believe in god(s).*


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

TJSeabury said:


> Atheist does not mean that we think there is proof against god. *It simply means we don't believe in god(s).*


There are several definitions. If we look at Wikipedia it says, 
*
Atheism* is, in a broad sense, the rejection of belief in the existence of deities.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] In a narrower sense, atheism is specifically the position that there are no deities.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] Most inclusively, atheism is simply the absence of belief that any deities exist.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] Atheism is contrasted with theism,[SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP] which in its most general form is the belief that at least one deity exists.[SUP][9][/SUP][1

You are using the inclusive definition and I'm using the word in the more narrow sense because I wanted to distinguish between agnostics and atheists.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Staffan said:


> There are several definitions. If we look at Wikipedia it says,
> *
> Atheism* is, in a broad sense, the rejection of belief in the existence of deities.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] In a narrower sense, atheism is specifically the position that there are no deities.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] Most inclusively, atheism is simply the absence of belief that any deities exist.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] Atheism is contrasted with theism,[SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP] which in its most general form is the belief that at least one deity exists.[SUP][9][/SUP][1
> 
> You are using the inclusive definition and I'm using the word in the more narrow sense because I wanted to distinguish between agnostics and atheists.


_You don't need too. There is enough distinction with the primary definitions._

*An agnostic believes it is impossible to know if god(s) exist.*

*An atheist disbelieves theistic assertions of the existence of a deity or deities.*


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

TJSeabury said:


> _You don't need too. There is enough distinction with the primary definitions._
> 
> *An agnostic believes it is impossible to know if god(s) exist.*
> 
> *An atheist disbelieves theistic assertions of the existence of a deity or deities.*


The latter definition defines atheists as those who don't believe, but that incorporates a lot of agnostics. By using the narrow definition I can keep these groups distinct. With yours I can't.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Staffan said:


> The latter definition defines atheists as those who don't believe, but that incorporates a lot of agnostics. By using the narrow definition I can keep these groups distinct. With yours I can't.[/QUOTE
> 
> What? How? These are clear differences, very distinct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

TJSeabury said:


> Staffan said:
> 
> 
> > The latter definition defines atheists as those who don't believe, but that incorporates a lot of agnostics. By using the narrow definition I can keep these groups distinct. With yours I can't.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP and Agnostic believer, I suppose. I don't really care about religion either way though xD


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Staffan said:


> TJSeabury said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that most atheist would disagree with my definition of atheism is a weird statement since a definition is not a claim of any sort but a way of using terms. They may find it less useful for their purposes but that's another matter. And it's not even my definition, it's one definition of several, and the one I used here to make the distinction I mentioned earlier.
> ...


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Christian INFP


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Atheist 
INTP


----------

